# Mouth of the Two-Hearted River



## hypox

I'm heading up to the U.P. Aug. 17th for about 2 weeks. We plan to camp at a couple places and I remember camping at the mouth in the fall years ago and a lot of people were shore fishing their for salmon/steelhead?

Would I be in the timeframe of when fish would be around the mouth? I mainly plan to fish smaller steams for trout, but if shore fishing could be good I can pack that gear as well. I'm sure every year is different, but if there is a reasonable chance shore fishing will be good I want to make sure I have everything I need.


----------



## slabstar

There certainly is the potential to catch a salmon, brown, pink salmon, or something else! Take the surf gear! I like using floating spawn on one rod, and casting spoons on another. I've seen guys do good on crawlers.
Let us know how it goes. 
Goodluck!


----------



## aroflinger

How did it go hypox?


----------



## Shrike

I was there about Sept.8th and fishing was poor. Still too early.


----------



## hypox

Bad. Fished 2 days and moved on.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Fishing in the UP is not like it was in the past. You have to earn the fish that you catch by putting in your time. I used to have no less than 10 hits per trip and catch 2 or 3 fish. Now you better get hooked up if you have one hit. If you miss pack your gear and head home because that is all of the action that you will have. In 20+ trips this fall I have caught 1 steelhead and 0 salmon. I am on the water no less than 4 hours per trip. I would do better selling my gear and just buying fish but that takes some of the fun out of it.


----------



## hypox

That seemed to be the tone of all the big lake places I fished. I still had fun and ended up hitting a mid-sized stream and absolutely killed the brook trout and landed 2 fat little rainbows too. I probably caught 30+ brookies in a few hours but my biggest shook off, then my next biggest released himself off the bank before I could get the camera ready...lol So I came back with picture's of 11-inch fish and stories about the big ones that got away. 

Fishing in the U.P. is so peaceful. I swear I'd move up there if I could handle the winters. Cold weather hasn't been agreeing with me for the last few years and being in the southern lower is all I can take anymore. I love the summer's up there though.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I went out Sunday am and got to watch a great show of northern lights for 3 hours. Heard some coyotes, muskrats, beavers and a few salmon jumping. No fish caught or even hits on the rods. Just being out there is a lot of fun sometimes. I am sure that the steelhead will be biting soon and the real fun will start up again. This waiting for a fish to bite is killing me. It is possible that I will go pike fishing this weekend just to get a hook into something.


----------

